# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Inserting a Secondary Axis (Value (y) axis)

## robertguy

Hi,

what I am trying to do is to insert a Secondary Axis (Value (y) axis) in a chart. (to get the values on the right hand side as well as the left hand side of the chart) I know this can be done as I've managed it before but it no longer works for me i.e. I clicked on Chart - Chart Options - Axis Tab and then check the Value (y) axis box, however this option appears not to be there !!

In the Excel file I have attached the chart and data and a picture of the 'chart options' from an earlier version that worked.  - Please note the Secondary Axis option is not available for me to check (see picture of orginal)

any help would be greatly appreciated (as its driving me mad  :Mad:   !!)


Many Thanks

Regards

Rob

----------


## Bryan Hessey

> Hi,
> 
> what I am trying to do is to insert a Secondary Axis (Value (y) axis) in a chart. (to get the values on the right hand side as well as the left hand side of the chart) I know this can be done as I've managed it before but it no longer works for me i.e. I clicked on Chart - Chart Options - Axis Tab and then check the Value (y) axis box, however this option appears not to be there !!
> 
> In the Excel file I have attached the chart and data and a picture of the 'chart options' from an earlier version that worked.  - Please note the Secondary Axis option is not available for me to check (see picture of orginal)
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated (as its driving me mad   !!)
> 
> 
> ...



HI,

click on a data point (within the line on the graph) and rightmouse Format Data Series.

assign to Secondary

hth
---

----------


## robertguy

:Smilie:  Many thanks Bryan  :Smilie:  

Its been driving mad all day


Thanks again


Rob

----------


## Bryan Hessey

> Many thanks Bryan  
> 
> Its been driving mad all day
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> Rob



good to see that it worked for you, and thanks for the response.

---

----------

